# No sound with Realtek alc283



## Radibor (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello,

I' using FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1 and I can't the sound to work. I installed mate and no application (youtube video in Firefox, audio file from VLC) can play any audio. In case of youtube Video in Firefox the video doesn't start at all and VLC just hangs with no position in file being increased or anything (not like it would be if VLC was playing the file properly but just the output is muted).

Then I tried to check the audio in the command line using
`cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp0.0`
which resulted in the error:
cat: stdout: Invalid argument
after a few seconds with no noise on the headphone.

`cat /dev/sndstat`


```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC283 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Intel (0x2882) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

`mixer`


```
Mixer vol      is currently set to  71:71
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  74:74
Mixer rec      is currently set to  37:37
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  56:56
Recording source: monitor
```


I found a couple of bits and pieces regarding the pin configuration but couldn't make any sense of it regarding my problem. Can anyone give me some help with this issue?

Thanks,
Radibor


`dmesg`


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2017 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1 #0: Wed Aug  9 11:55:48 UTC 2017
    root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 4.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_400/final 297347) (based on LLVM 4.0.0)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N2940  @ 1.83GHz (1833.38-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x30678  Family=0x6  Model=0x37  Stepping=8
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x41d8e3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x101<LAHF,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x2282<TSCADJ,SMEP,ERMS,NFPUSG>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 3944837120 (3762 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <ACRSYS ACRPRDCT>
WARNING: L1 data cache covers less APIC IDs than a core
0 < 1
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-86 on motherboard
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1833378822 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80f5b220, 0) error 19
random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
nexus0
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
aesni0: No AESNI support.
acpi0: <ACRSYS ACRPRDCT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
unknown: I/O range not supported
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff irq 8 on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x18> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pcib0: Length mismatch for 3 range: 108fffff vs 10900000
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x2050-0x2057 mem 0x90000000-0x903fffff,0x80000000-0x8fffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
ahci0: <AHCI SATA controller> port 0x2048-0x204f,0x205c-0x205f,0x2040-0x2047,0x2058-0x205b,0x2020-0x203f mem 0x9081d000-0x9081d7ff irq 19 at device 19.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 2 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
xhci0: <Intel BayTrail USB 3.0 controller> mem 0x90800000-0x9080ffff irq 20 at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
xhci0: Port routing mask set to 0xffffffff
usbus0 on xhci0
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
pci0: <encrypt/decrypt> at device 26.0 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <Intel BayTrail HDA Controller> mem 0x90810000-0x90813fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pcib1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.2 on pci0
pcib2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
ath0: <Qualcomm Atheros AR9565> mem 0x90500000-0x9057ffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci1
ath0: WB335 2-ANT card detected
ath0: Bluetooth Antenna Diversity card detected
ar9300_attach: calling ar9300_hw_attach
ar9300_hw_attach: calling ar9300_eeprom_attach
ar9300_flash_map: unimplemented for now
Restoring Cal data from DRAM
Restoring Cal data from EEPROM
Restoring Cal data from Flash
Restoring Cal data from Flash
Restoring Cal data from OTP
ar9300_hw_attach: ar9300_eeprom_attach returned 0
ath0: [HT] enabling HT modes
ath0: [HT] enabling short-GI in 20MHz mode
ath0: [HT] 1 stream STBC receive enabled
ath0: [HT] 1 RX streams; 1 TX streams
ath0: QCA9565 mac 704.1 RF5110 phy 2023.0
ath0: 2GHz radio: 0x0000; 5GHz radio: 0x0000
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 28.3 on pci0
pcib3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pci2: <unknown> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x1000-0x10ff mem 0x90404000-0x90404fff,0x90400000-0x90403fff irq 19 at device 0.1 on pci2
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: ASPM disabled
re0: Chip rev. 0x5c800000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8251 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: 30:65:ec:8f:65:53
re0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
ehci0: <Intel BayTrail USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x90818000-0x908183ff irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus1: waiting for BIOS to give up control
usbus1: timed out waiting for BIOS
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
uart0: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x3f8 irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
ZFS NOTICE: Prefetch is disabled by default if less than 4GB of RAM is present;
            to enable, add "vfs.zfs.prefetch_disable=0" to /boot/loader.conf.
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
nvme cam probe device init
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC283 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC283 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC283 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 18 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel (0x2882) HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel (0x2882) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Intel (0x2882) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 4 on hdaa1
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus1
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
uhub1: ada0: <Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB EMT02B6Q> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number S2R6NX0H520500Y
<Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 512bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 238475MB (488397168 512 byte sectors)
ada0: quirks=0x3<4K,NCQ_TRIM_BROKEN>
Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default []...
uhub0: 7 ports with 7 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x04ca product 0x300b> at usbus0
ugen0.3: <Chicony Electronics Co.,Ltd. HD WebCam> at usbus0
GEOM_ELI: Device ada0p3.eli created.
GEOM_ELI: Encryption: AES-XTS 256
GEOM_ELI:     Crypto: software
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
uhub1: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x07e6> at usbus1
uhub2 on uhub1
uhub2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x07e6, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.14, addr 2> on usbus1
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
hdaa0: Dumping AFG pins:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 18 90a601a0 10 0  Mic           Fixed Digital Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0:     Caps: IN                 
hdaa0: 20 90170110 1  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT    EAPD      Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 23 40020008 0  8  Line-out      None  1/4     0x00       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT             
hdaa0: 24 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN             VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 25 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN             VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 26 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN             VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN OUT HP EAPD VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 33 0321101f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Left       Black   0
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT HP EAPD      Sense: 0x80000000 (connected)
hdaa0: NumGPIO=3 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa0:  GPIO0: output state=1
hdaa0:  GPIO1: disabled
hdaa0:  GPIO2: disabled
hdaa1: Dumping AFG pins:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1:  4 18560010 1  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1:  5 58560020 2  0  Digital-out   None  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa1:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1:  6 58560030 3  0  Digital-out   None  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa1:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1: NumGPIO=0 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
GEOM_ELI: Device ada0p2.eli created.
GEOM_ELI: Encryption: AES-XTS 128
GEOM_ELI:     Crypto: software
wlan0: Ethernet address: 30:52:cb:39:ae:23
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
ubt0 on uhub0
ubt0: <vendor 0x04ca product 0x300b, class 224/1, rev 1.10/0.01, addr 1> on usbus0
wlan0: link state changed to UP
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
hdaa0: Dumping AFG pins:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 18 90a601a0 10 0  Mic           Fixed Digital Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0:     Caps: IN                 
hdaa0: 20 90170110 1  0  Speaker       Fixed Analog  Internal   Unknown 1
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT    EAPD      Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 23 40020008 0  8  Line-out      None  1/4     0x00       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT             
hdaa0: 24 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN             VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 25 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN             VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 26 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN             VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 27 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps: IN OUT HP EAPD VREF Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 30 411111f0 15 0  Speaker       None  1/8     Rear       Black   1 DISA
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa0: 33 0321101f 1  15 Headphones    Jack  1/8     Left       Black   0
hdaa0:     Caps:    OUT HP EAPD      Sense: 0x80000000 (connected)
hdaa0: NumGPIO=3 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdaa0:  GPIO0: output state=1
hdaa0:  GPIO1: disabled
hdaa0:  GPIO2: disabled
hdaa1: Dumping AFG pins:
hdaa1: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa1:  4 18560010 1  0  Digital-out   Jack  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0
hdaa1:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1:  5 58560020 2  0  Digital-out   None  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa1:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1:  6 58560030 3  0  Digital-out   None  Digital 0x18       Unknown 0 DISA
hdaa1:     Caps:    OUT              Sense: 0x00000000 (disconnected)
hdaa1: NumGPIO=0 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
```


----------

